# Woot!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorta there.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

SWEET Gary I like to build one ....There use to be a mini Bass out there was going to buy cant find it any more...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bigj. On Friday I am trading the Strat for a Godin Velocity.

I like! :biggrin:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/godin-velocity-electric-guitar


----------

